# تأريض أبراج الاتصالات



## gerarrdinho (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

نبي نستفسر عن موضوع ألا وهو تأريض أبراج الاتصالات

أريد صور أو مستندات عن الموضوع لو سمحتم


----------



## gerarrdinho (17 أكتوبر 2009)

تي وين الردود


----------



## stihah (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
باختصار شديد الموضوع هو تحفر 3 حفر بعمق متر ونصف عند كل زاوية من زوايا البرج وقطرها حوالى 50 الى 70 سم وتحفر خندق يوصل ال 3 حفر ببعضها البعض
وبعدين تضع قضيب نحاسى خالص فى كل حفرة من الحفر بطول 2متر او اكثر قليلا
وتوصل 3 قضبان النحاس بسلك نحاسى 50مم او 70 مم عن طريق الخندق المحفور
وتضع فى الحفر والخندق خليط من الملح والفحم وتوصل نهاية كل قضيب برجل البرجل القريبة منها ونفس الكلام بتعمله فى منتصف قاعدة البرج وتوصلها بمانع صواعق ويكون اعلى البرج
لو عايز تعمل مانع صواعق ...وشكرا


----------



## stihah (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
باختصار شديد الموضوع هو تحفر 3 حفر بعمق متر ونصف عند كل زاوية من زوايا البرج وقطرها حوالى 50 الى 70 سم وتحفر خندق يوصل ال 3 حفر ببعضها البعض
وبعدين تضع قضيب نحاسى خالص فى كل حفرة من الحفر بطول 2متر او اكثر قليلا
وتوصل 3 قضبان النحاس بسلك نحاسى 50مم او 70 مم عن طريق الخندق المحفور
وتضع فى الحفر والخندق خليط من الملح والفحم وتوصل نهاية كل قضيب برجل البرجل القريبة منها ونفس الكلام بتعمله فى منتصف قاعدة البرج وتوصلها بمانع صواعق ويكون اعلى البرج
لو عايز تعمل مانع صواعق ...وشكرا


----------

